# Shin-pads what should i get.



## denmyos (Nov 2, 2008)

i have been looking at fairtex and twins.
But what should i get, i have no idea what to look for.

thx


----------



## Bangis (Nov 2, 2008)

I've only ever used Fairtex gloves once because they burst at the seams after a year.  Word around the gym is that Twins is of the same quality for a more reasonable price.  My shin guards are by Windy and have protected my shins from kicks for months.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Twins.  They look nice, fit well and seem to hold up pretty well although, admittedly, I haven't had them that long.


----------



## CDA4555 (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out the Combat Sports website.  I have a synthetic leather pair made by combat sports...they were cheaper than the others and are still going strong after a year of moderate use.

combatsports.com

Good luck.


----------



## Jimi (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the TWINS myself. I was lucky enough to pick mine up at none other than Lumpinee Stadium a few years back. Cheap! Fairtex is good stuff too, but it is the fad to get the gear that is hyped on ultimate fighter etc... Get a hold of shin guards where-ever you have access. Your first pair will eventually get trashed anyways so get what you can. PEACE


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

We have Fairtex but we are sponsored by them lol! to be fair though my shin guards are very good. 
If you train at Fairtex in Thailand you can buy their stuff cheap at the factory shop there. Long way to go though worth it for the training


----------



## Jay@NajaMuayThai (Nov 7, 2008)

denmyos said:


> i have been looking at fairtex and twins.
> But what should i get, i have no idea what to look for.
> 
> thx


 

I bought mine from Revgear, they are ultralight but provide awesome protection,  check it out


http://www.revgear.com/product/54/shin_guards

Good luck!

J


----------



## denmyos (Nov 10, 2008)

Thx guys, i'll look into some others brands than just fairtex.


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had a set of Fairtex shin pads for about 5 years now and they're still in decent shape. Though my using them isn't as constant as others probably are (about two sessions a month) they've still held up well.

Franco


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 17, 2008)

How much do you want to spend?  Twins and Windy are great but can be pricey.  Combat Sports Int., Ringside and Top Contender make good guards for reasonable prices.  Get the ones with the instep protection.


----------



## denmyos (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a good deal on fairtex, so that what i got.
Thx for the help


----------



## Bangis (Dec 10, 2008)

denmyos said:


> I got a good deal on fairtex, so that what i got.
> Thx for the help



Hey friend, how good of a deal?  And, where do I go to find that deal too!?


----------



## denmyos (Dec 15, 2008)

My kroo muay knows a guy who has a fairtex store.
So i buyed through him.
But its in denmark, so the "good deal" i got, is more or less the normal price in US.


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 2, 2009)

i actually picked up a pair of those grappling/hybrid shin guards from Combat Sports, and i LOVE them!

they're slip on...which can be an issue for some.  but you don't ever have to worry about them sliding around, as they're quite snug.


----------

